# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Zenuwbeklemming

## Diny57

Mijn man kreeg drie en half jaar geleden van de een op andere dag vreselijke pijn de bovenbuik(rechts) net onder de laatste rib en in de rug(rechterkant) net onder de ribben. We zijn bij alle specialisten geweest die er zijn op dit gebied.
De orthopeed, uroloog, internist, chirurg en naar twee verschillende neurologen.
Tevens maanden onder behandeling bij een homeopaat geweest en naar een ortho-manueel arts geweest. Nu al drie jaar onder behandeling bij de pijnpoli in het AMC. Ze hebben daar een paar keer een zenuw geblokkeerd, maar dat helpt maar heel erg kort.Momenteel heef hij een TENS apparaat maar ook hiermee komt hij niet van de pijn af. 
Het is zo frustrerend niet te weten wat hij mankeert, terwijl ik er van overtuigd ben dat het een beklemming moet zijn. De MRI van 2007 wijst niets uit.
Herkent iemand deze klacht en kan misschien een idee aan de hand doen.

----------


## peteroostende

hallo, 
is er reeds in de richting van het middenrif "gekeken". pijnen komen mij bekend voor. 
groetjes uit een zonnig oostende ( belgische kust )
peter

----------


## Diny57

Hallo Peter,

Kun je iets meer vertellen over het middenrif?
dank je, Diny

----------


## peteroostende

Het middenrif is een koepelvormige spierplaat die de borstholte en de buikholte van elkaar scheidt. Hij bevat een opening voor het doorlaten van de slokdarm, slagaders, aders en zenuwen. Je kan breuken, ontstekingen ea. van het middenrif hebben.
Peter

----------


## katje45

Hallo Diny,

Soms is het nuttig zelf een kopie van de MRI op te vragen. Er wordt nl. vaak gezegd dat er niets aan de hand is, maar zijn er wel degelijk afwijkingen te zien. En aangezien die geen officiele naam hebben valt het onder aspecifieke klachten. 
Dus opvragen kan soms zeker handig zijn.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Diny,

Is er al bekend waar het pijnlijke gevoel bij je man vandaan komt?
Ik weet niet of het mogelijk is ivm de oorzaak maar misschien dat chiropractie iets kan betekenen voor de pijn een chiropractor in de buurt kan je zoeken op http://www.nca.nl/vind-een-chiropractor/ .

Sefi geeft elders op dit forum aan dat er triggerpoints zijn (niet bekend of weinig bekend bij de meeste reguliere medici) die voor pijn kunnen zorgen.
Hier even korte uitleg:
*Triggerpoints*
Triggerpoints veroorzaken hoofdpijn, pijn in nek en kaak, pijn in de onderrug, tennisarmen and carpaaltunnel syndromen. Ze zijn de bron van de pijn in gewrichten, zoals de schouder, pols, heup, knie en enkel, die zo vaak wordt aangezien voor artritis, tendinitis, bursitis, en letsel aan de gewrichtsbanden. Triggerpoints veroorzaken ook nog andere symptomen, zoals duizeligheid, oorpijn, sinusitis, misselijkheid, maagzuur, hartritmestoornissen, pijn aan de geslachtsdelen en gevoelloosheid in handen en voeten. Zelfs fibromyalgie kan zijn oorsprong hebben in triggerpoints.
Gelukkig komen de symptomen die door triggerpoints worden veroorzaakt voor in voorspelbare patronen. Als je weet waar je zoeken moet, zijn triggerpoints gemakkelijk te vinden en uit te schakelen. Het systeem van zelfmassage, dat in het Handboek Triggerpoint-therapie wordt gepresenteerd, biedt vaak in luttele minuten verlichting. De meeste problemen kunnen in drie tot tien dagen worden geëlimineerd. Zelfs langdurig chronische klachten kunnen in minder dan anderhalve maand aanzienlijke verbetering te zien geven. 
Voor meer informatie zie http://www.triggerpointboek.nl/

Hopelijk gaat het inmiddels wat beter!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sefi

Inderdaad denk ik aan triggerpoints.
De plaats onder de rib zoals Diny aangeeft is de plaats waar de Iliopsoas zit. De psoas is de lendespier die van je ruggewervels door de buikholte naar je heupbeen loopt. Deze spier is moeilijk te behandelen, maar niet onmogelijk als je weet hoe het moet.
Triggerpointpijn is nauwelijks te onderdrukken door pijnstillers, zenuwblokades helpen niet en op MRI zijn ze niet te zien. Een opgeleide triggerpoint therapeut kan ze herkennen.

----------


## Cap 10

Als je nog steeds last hebt kijk dan eens op buikpijn.nl. Daar vind je een link naar Solvimax. Dit is een kleine groep chirurgen binnen het MMC in Eindhoven/Veldhoven die zich gespecialiseerd hebben in zenuwbeknellingen in de buik en liesstreek. Bij mij heeft het in ieder geval geholpen. Ik had ongeveer dezelfde klachten en heb veel specialisten en ziekenhuizen gezien. Veel onderzoeken gehad en veel pijnstillers geslikt. Alles zonder resultaat tot ik op internet de groep Solvimax vond. Succes.

----------

